
Thunderbolt 3 Comes to Linux PCs – CIO - taivare
http://www.cio.com/article/3040125/thunderbolt-3-comes-to-linux-pcs.html?utm_campaign=sflow_tweet#tk.rss_all
======
SixSigma
Interesting article, it is good to see continued support from Dell in this
area.

The writing style is strange though, Agam Shah seems to be chief "press
release cut & paster". The style is almost bot like, like an AI summariser.

